# Shed build.



## Craig81 (18 Jul 2017)

HI all,

First of all hello, been a lurker on this great forum for a little while mostly looking at all the workshop builds  .

I started my own shed build last autumn, getting the foundations and base done before Xmas and then stopping over winter until march when the weather started to improve. Been chipping away ever since!.

The cladding I'm using is Siberian larch, which I've noticed today has already started splitting  . I've since given it a first coat of osmo uv protection oil. Will this help reduce the shrinkage at all , is this the right sort of treatment for larch and is there anything else I can do to help reduce it???

Any advice is much appreciated!!

I'll try and post some pics for progress to date ( if I can work it out :? )

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Paul200 (19 Jul 2017)

Very professional looking build! Not sure you need any advice mate 8) 

Paul


----------



## skipdiver (19 Jul 2017)

That looks good enough to live in.


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Jul 2017)

That's looks well smart !!! It looks like it's only the ends that are splitting which suggest sealing the end grain might help the boards drying out as quick. To be honest I think I'd have just let it all weather in and maybe just sealed the ends. Regardless, it looks amazing !!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig81 (19 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the kind comments, 

yah to be honest I would have liked to have left it longer to weather in a little before treating but think I'm just stressing over how quickly it's all drying out, their are a few splits appearing in the centre of the boards too . Guess Ill just give it a good couple of coats of oil in the hope of it slowing it up.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## skipdiver (19 Jul 2017)

May be down to unfortunate timing as the weather has been very hot lately, which is probably drying the boards at a rapid rate.


----------



## nabs (19 Jul 2017)

it does look excellent - what are you planning on using it for?


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Jul 2017)

Ditto the looking good! Only thought I have is it's hard to workout the cladding profile. Are the boards milled with a profile, which overlaps, or are the front and back boards separate? If single boards, are the fixings resulting in each board being fixed in two places across the width? They look like wide boards and a screw at each edge won't give them much chance to move when drying, could result in splits if both edges are fixed. 

F.


----------



## Craig81 (19 Jul 2017)

Thanks nabs, just going to used as my workshop.

HI Fitzroy, the boards are a milled section with just one fixing per width for each board. I left a little gap between each in hope of allowing a little expansion come the wet weather!!. Hopefully this pics makes it a bit clearer


----------



## Craig81 (16 Feb 2018)

Hi all,

Haven't posted in a long time but I've been slowly chipping away with my shed build.

Finally got it weather tight by the beginning of November and then set about boarding out the inside with plasterboard. It was at this point I foulishly aloud myself into getting talked into having ago at plastering it #-o !!!( bit of a steap learning curve!!) but happy with the result.

Plaster has now had about 5 weeks to dry out so I've been painting it this last week. 

Question time, I'm getting condensation on the windows in the evenings / 1st thing in the mornings, which I'm hoping is just all paint drying out???, would this increase condensation ( used 30 lts of emulsion) or have a got a problem. Wondering weather I need more ventilation?.

Any advice is much appreciated.

I'll try and post some pics over weekend.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## MikeG. (16 Feb 2018)

Should have read to the end of the thread before posting! 

-

As for the condensation. Are you using the workshop yet? Has it just been standing empty? What's inside it?


----------



## Craig81 (16 Feb 2018)

Hi mike, 

Not been using it yet, been busy still trying to get it finished, stands pretty much empty at min, been using a small fan heater in the evenings to take chill off for painting. Guess my main question was weather lots of fresh paint would increase condensation or am I in for a long term problem.

Was thinking of buying some "condensation vents" I've seen online but don't know anything about them or if they are effective or not. Shed already has a breeze coming in from the top of the roller shutter door as there isn't a seal on it.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## MikeG. (16 Feb 2018)

Right, so you've got it warm, worked in there, and you are painting. Warm air holds more water vapour than cold air. The majority of the water vapour in there will be coming from your breath. Some will be coming from the paint. Rapid cooling at night of warm damp air inevitably leads to condensation, so you've either got to keep the air warm, remove the moisture from the air, or move the damp air out of there. Heating the workshop when you're not in it is a waste of money and energy. De-humidifying is possible. Ventilation, forced or otherwise, is possible. Your choice.


----------



## Craig81 (16 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the reply Mike,

Think I'll get some vents ordered to see if that helps any.

Cheers

Craig


----------

